# guys i need help fast



## Unregistered (Mar 7, 2005)

on saturday my friend and i smoked a bowl,  shortly after we got the munchies and we ordered some dominoes. i ate a whole large thin crust pie. then the next day on sunday i got a very sharp intense stomache ache. one of the worst i've ever had in my life, i spent the whole day sunday and some of monday throwing up, with a fever and dieaherria, now i need to know if this is caused by weed or do you guys think its food poisioning because i've never been so sick in my life.

heLp !


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 7, 2005)

That definitely would have been the pie crust. I never had any stomache ache from smoking.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 7, 2005)

to tell you the truth...it probably wasn't because of weed... but a place like this isn't the best place to be looking for advice.. thats why there are doctors.. you can get some really stupid stoner advice here and probably not wake up the next morning... so if i were u i would go see your doctor..cause no one here knows what they are talking about


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 7, 2005)

you guys arnt even members?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 7, 2005)

maybe both was the same non members


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 8, 2005)

Sign up People


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 8, 2005)

I was an old member but refuse to sign up again due to all the ******* kids on this forum.  I do enjoy reading some of the stupid remarks though and do offer solind advice once in a while


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 8, 2005)

I was an old member but refuse to sign up again due to all the ******* kids on this forum.  I do enjoy reading some of the stupid remarks though and do offer solid advice once in a while


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah there are some youngins


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

There will be kids on any forum you read.  The old forum had kids on it.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah im only 19 still really young


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 19, 2005)

cincy boy said:
			
		

> Sign up People




My boyfriend wants my daughter and I to get tested for drugs and I am afraid that it will b in her system what do I do HELP M please,
u can reach me at [email protected]
thanxs
Roberta


----------



## Weeddog (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont sweat it,  Ditch the boyfriend and get one that doesnt mind you smoking weed.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2005)

im 16, so im a youngin. so what?


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2005)

but no, smoking weed is NOT what caused that i guarantee you 99.99999999%. The only way weed would have caused that is if you had a rare, unknown allergy to it. it was almost POSITIVELY the food, or maybe just a completely unrelated factor


----------

